# ESPN: Loma-Rigo



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So theres 2 undercard fights before the main event?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So theres 2 undercard fights before the main event?


3, I think.

Conlan, Stevenson, Diaz-Cruz


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

when does the card start? Is BoxNation showing the Salido fight or the Lomachenko fight? It's showing a replay of Lomachenko/Walters. Anyone know?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

WAR RIGONDEAUX!!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

My prediction: Lomachenko KO 6.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

30 min from now


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> when does the card start? Is BoxNation showing the Salido fight or the Lomachenko fight? It's showing a replay of Lomachenko/Walters. Anyone know?


In 15mins boxnation will start showing the card


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedderrs said:


>


I'll be shocked if this happens. Loma all the way.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

As pumped as I am for this fight, the best thing about tonight is unequivocally Teddy Atlas sitting at home in a stupid ass tracksuit brooding in a pool of tears, delirium and vociferous rage.

Eat shit, Teddy.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Smirk said:


> As pumped as I am for this fight, the best thing about tonight is unequivocally Teddy Atlas sitting at home in a stupid ass tracksuit brooding in pool of a tears, delirium and vociferous rage.
> 
> Eat shit, Teddy.


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> In 15mins boxnation will start showing the card


Nevermind. I found an ESPN one, thankfully.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

I will be watching this. I don't watch boxing anymore so....big deal.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Smirk said:


> As pumped as I am for this fight, the best thing about tonight is unequivocally Teddy Atlas sitting at home in a stupid ass tracksuit brooding in a pool of tears, delirium and vociferous rage.
> 
> Eat shit, Teddy.


why is teddy at home?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Shakur is sitting down more now than in the past


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That smile by stevenson is great.....good young man


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Honestly Stevenson could fast track it to the high rankings, hes not lacking in anything really


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Cute little showcase....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ref stops the fight after the opponent just decided not to do shit, but eat constant punches


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> why is teddy at home?


Because he is an incompetent creep and his bosses are finally as tired as everyone else of his BS.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Enhancement talent


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He outlanded his opponent 52-4


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevenson is a good-looking young kid. He looks to have everything to be a star.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Stevenson looked solid. Can’t hear Crawford at the moment, what’s he saying?


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm stuck at work and need a stream, dammit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crawford talking to damned low.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'm stuck at work and need a stream, dammit.


go to
http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3190215/vasyl-lomachenko-vs-guillermo-rigondeaux


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'm stuck at work and need a stream, dammit.


http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3190215/vasyl-lomachenko-vs-guillermo-rigondeaux


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Crawford is so laid back :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I'm stuck at work and need a stream, dammit.


http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3190215/vasyl-lomachenko-vs-guillermo-rigondeaux


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This card is full of shoot mismatches


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Diaz looked CRISP in there!

Time to step up, for sure.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, the undercard is shit. I'm not even paying attention to it. Just a bunch of mismatches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, the undercard is shit. I'm not even paying attention to it. Just a bunch of mismatches.


True, but Diaz was still fun to watch.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> True, but Diaz was still fun to watch.


Diaz? I didn't catch the one after Stevenson. They're hyping up Conlan now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, the undercard is shit. I'm not even paying attention to it. Just a bunch of mismatches.


So you're telling me you don't want to see the best pure strikers in boxing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3190215/vasyl-lomachenko-vs-guillermo-rigondeaux


Are we allowed to post streaming links in threads?

I thought that was only allowed in PM's.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> So you're telling me you don't want to see the best pure strikers in boxing


That one always makes me laugh. Fucking MIZ! What I am saying is that when you add Rigondeaux to a fight my chances of watching drastic go down.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Are we allowed to post streaming links in threads?
> 
> I thought that was only allowed in PM's.


it's sponsored by ESPN


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Conlan not wasting as much movement, taking small steps looking to counter. I like it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> it's sponsored by ESPN


Ah, I thought that was an illegal stream.

Got it.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Conlans opponent is a much better than stevensons


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Not really impressed by Conlan.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

bballchump11 said:


> go to
> http://www.espn.com/watch/_/id/3190215/vasyl-lomachenko-vs-guillermo-rigondeaux


not allowed here in canada

feelsbadmen


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Not really impressed by Conlan.


reminds me of a slightly more aggressive version of luke campbell


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> reminds me of a slightly more aggressive version of luke campbell


He is just way too overhyped for me.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

phew

just fixed the satellite, haven't used it in ages

:sun


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Top Rank stay with the shit undercards. Stevenson and Conlan are decent prospects I guess (these mismatches ain't showing much) but not on the level to be promoted this heavily, supporting an event like this.

Damn near deflating my hype for the boxing match of the year.

Commentary aint helping either. Joe's alright, Tim and other guy are some boring mfs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Top Rank stay with the shit undercards. Stevenson and Conlan are decent prospects I guess (these mismatches ain't showing much) but not on the level to be promoted this heavily, supporting an event like this.
> 
> Damn near deflating my hype for the boxing match of the year.


Exactly what I was thinking. I had butterflies when I tuned in and Dorsett gave that speech about greatness. Now, I'm not feeling hyped anymore. This undercard is fucking horrible.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

This isnt very enjoyable at all thus far


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I miss Teddy Atlas


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Terrible card so far.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Top Rank stay with the shit undercards. Stevenson and Conlan are decent prospects I guess (these mismatches ain't showing much) but not on the level to be promoted this heavily, supporting an event like this.
> 
> Damn near deflating my hype for the boxing match of the year.
> 
> Commentary aint helping either. Joe's alright, Tim and other guy are some boring mfs.


Well I mean, it's only ESPN. I've sat through way worse than this from them on FNF


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Conlan reminds me of Paul Spadafora.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The HBO card just started, but I'm too lazy to start a thread.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That was herpes to watch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So all the undercards are finished?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The HBO card just started, but I'm too lazy to start a thread.


Who's on that? It's Salido?


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

thankfully I missed most of the undercard

sounded horrid

nothing special about conlan


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Well I mean, it's only ESPN. I've sat through way worse than this from them on FNF


Sure. Although the diffence here is that were waiting for Rigondeaux vs Lomachenko, and not Sergio Mora vs Grady Brewer or whatever.

Oh well. It's over now. Unimpressed by Conlan.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

As much maligned as he is, this telecast could really use teddy atlas to say how bad the matchmaking is.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> This isnt very enjoyable at all thus far


TNA Bound for Glory is better than this slop


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

That was painful, I actually decided to listen to a girl talk about her feelings instead of watching that


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

pedro diaz!

war guillermo!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Who's on that? It's Salido?


Salido vs Miguel Roman, Tevim Farmer vs Kinichi Ogawa and Francisco Vargas vs Stephen Smith.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Salido vs Miguel Roman, Tevim Farmer vs Kinichi Ogawa and Francisco Vargas vs Stephen Smith.


meh, decent card, but I'm not really interested


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Get them in the damned ring so I can watch the HBO card


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why did these pussies cock block Teddy? He says dumb shit but he gets hyped.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sure some people here are filled with rage and jealousy seeing Teddy suck Loma off on live TV right there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stephen A Smith is sounding like he actually knows something about boxing. Kellerman must have handed him some notes


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

You'd think that ESPN would undersell the size difference to sell the fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Salido vs Miguel Roman, Tevim Farmer vs Kinichi Ogawa and Francisco Vargas vs Stephen Smith.


a japanese fighter? Let me take my weeb ass over there


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

bradley riding loma...

smh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PLEASE DONT HAVE 3 ANTHEMS.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

These guys are really stressing Rigos size difference and inactivity, while they're valid points is this the best way to sell this fight to casuals?


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

rigoGOD entering


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait for Loma to get the Nonito treatment......that night felt so good


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma about to get wrecked :yep


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Doc said:


> Loma about to get wrecked :yep


1 month avatar bet?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> You'd think that ESPN would undersell the size difference to sell the fight.





Pedrin1787 said:


> These guys are really stressing Rigos size difference and inactivity, while they're valid points is this the best way to sell this fight to casuals?


Taking the pro wrestling fanboy approach to calling a fight...


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd fuck them bitches!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, they're coming out. I'm hyped again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cuba!


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

At least we know Steve Weisfeld's card will be right. He's one of the best judges out there. I also really respect Julie Lederman's scoring.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Did Dolan charge too much for this to be in the big house?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Taking the pro wrestling fanboy approach to calling a fight...


Que?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

so who won that round?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Rigondeaux

his jab is better despite Loma being the right handed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fwak, my stream is laggy!!!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Weird seeing Rigo meet his match


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> so who won that round?


Loma from activity I guess. The movement is amazing from both


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Rigo-10/9


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo was the ring general in round 1


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Rigondeaux
> 
> his jab is better despite Loma being the right handed


I'm rooting for Rigo but I thought Loma edged with more connected jabs and few PowerShots...

Rigo fighting confident


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jesus...I’m going to save myself some frustration by not scoring this fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Loma on activity.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lomas.finding his jabs


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Loma 1-0


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The size advantage has kicked in


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

rigo getting caught so far


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Rigo
9-10 Loma

nevermind about the jab


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo going dirty :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

1-1 

rd2 going to loma


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They look a weight class apart. Loma has started to release the left hand. Rigo might be 2 down...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lomas overwelming Rigo already

1-1


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

1st round to Rigo, Loma is clearly taking over. Rigo is gonna be stopped


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I have it 2-0 Loma now very impressive how he is connecting shots on rigo.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

loma doing a good job with the activity, also with the acting on the clinch.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Matrix 2-0

Rigo needs to gtfo with the holding.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Loma 10-9
L 10-9


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

10/9 Loma


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigo cant wait him out. He has to be first and attack. Which of course could be big trouble for him...


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> The Matrix 2-0
> 
> Rigo needs to gtfo with the holding.


Shutup. Rigo in no way won round 2. I gave him rd 1.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Rigo cant wait him out. He has to be first and attack. Which of course could be big trouble for him...


He shouldnt be coming in with the low shoulder and not throwing, thats what got Floyd hit against Shane.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko turning it up now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> Shutup. Rigo in no way won round 2. I gave him rd 1.


Matrix is Loma.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

rigo waiting too much and getting outlanded

not looking too good for rigo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo needs more work


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

2-1

maybe even 3-0 loma


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

This ain't a fight, and it's a skill difference more than a size one


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Rigo
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn. Don't look like Rigo can hit him clean. Loma looking good...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> Shutup. Rigo in no way won round 2. I gave him rd 1.


Wtf


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigo is in for a long night


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> This ain't a fight, and it's a skill difference more than a size one


Just might be, man...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo needs to put those ear muffs on and walk him down


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigo needs to get respect or he about to get wrecked.. Loma turning it up.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Loma 10/9 2 rounds to 1.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

My God...how fucking good is Loma that he can play around with a guy as skilled as Rigo?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Loma 3-0


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

The size difference is apparent here 2-1 loma


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 Loma


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Loma clowning Rigo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh a little Pernell Whitaker from Lomachnko...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol Loma with the hammer chop


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Rigo won the 1st imo.
Looks shot to pieces.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

4-0 loma


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Haha love Loma slapping the back of his head.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rigo checking out now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know if Rigo's people knew it was gone be like this...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Rigo
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma

Rigo needs to be first


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rigo needs to take risks


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko winning with ease now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigos social media guy needs to make more memes.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

mrtony80 said:


> My God...how fucking good is Loma that he can play around with a guy as skilled as Rigo?


Rigo shot to pieces


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo needs to make loma chase him


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mark it down: 1:35 of Round 5 shitting on Floyd...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Rigo ain't shot When he catches a spare inch he finds his mark just fine. Loma is just everywhere at once. The way he manages to land that jab on Rigo at absolute will....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lomas triple quadruple uppercuts are insane

Triple quadruple jabs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Rigo
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rigo is not Roy Jones.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Better from Rigo but still not enough


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Even that sneaky love tap after tge bell was lightning quick


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

well at least Rigo throwing more shots now, but turning messy.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

can't hit him. Rigo has to just sellout and try to land one big one. it's already gotten to that point to me...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigo trying to use Siri's blueprint but Siri didn't raise no fool.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Rigondeaux looks lost.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

The only thing rigos doing is spoiling


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Rigo
> 9-10 Loma
> 9-10 Loma
> 9-10 Loma
> 9-10 Loma


That's what I got.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rigos got absolutely nothing. Cheap defensive tactics

Rigo loses a point


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

now I would like to see Loma move in to begin the kill. ref takes a point away from Rigo for holding...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Rigo
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma
9-10 Loma
8-10 Loma


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Point taken off well deserved.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Its crazy that rigos usually the cleanest fighter ever..


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Rigo
> 9-10 Loma
> 9-10 Loma
> 9-10 Loma
> ...


He can't be first. He has no idea where to go in the ring. When he tries taking the center, Loma manages to cut off every angle. When he hangs back a little to counter, well Loma can seemingly land every punch he feels like....

RIgo's punches aren't slow, and they aren't late. They aren't coming from too low, or too far away. Loma just isn't fucking normal. Rigo isn't fighting ike a shot fighter. You can see him observing the angles, and adjusting his head to improve his vantage point. He simply has no tools that can deal with the computer in Loma's head


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

WOW

rigo quits


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Looks like Rigo thought this was a wrestling match.

Quitter. At least Donaire went the distance.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Fucking hell Loma is so good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

smh, ***** quit. That's sad as shit


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Quit like a bitch


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigo quits on the stool?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What the fuck


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigo has a quitter gimmick


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That's game, folks.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Walters x 10

Wow what a statement by Loma though. Taking souls


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

fuck rigo....


not man enough to go out trying..


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh c’mon man.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux needs a KO. Lomachenko is pulling off a masterclass. Rigondeaux just can't land on him.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Wtf???


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Another retirement. Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't wait to see how the delusional cuban fans are going to spin this...

Where you at @Rigondeaux


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigo hurt his left hand and I don't give a shit. He's a quitter


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No mas.

No balls.

No more career.



Sad .....


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

I hope rigo is getting paid..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Rigo checking out now.


(sun)


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bop barely make it in the ring. hahaha...


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

woow


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He didn’t want it bad enough, broken hand or not.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow........Loma took Rigo's heart.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i should've bet on this. i called TKO 6


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

REDC said:


> I hope rigo is getting paid..


400K :sad5


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I'm not sure who the hell beats Lomachenko. Guy just made Rigondeaux quit.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Rigo shows that he's not a fighter. He was nothing but a glorified amateur.

That was pathetic and now I'd love to hear the Cuban nuthuggers talk about how great Rigo is. Guy didnt even try to win, this was more embarrassing than the Walters fight.

Injured hand? Bullshit! How to you injure your hand when you dont throw or land anything? Rigo just shows why nobody wanted to watch him fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How'd Rigo hurt his hand? He never even landed it.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

hurt left hand?
did rigo even throw a left hand?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Congrats to Loma, disappointed in Rigo.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lomachenko once beat a dude with one hand.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

turbotime said:


> 400K :sad5


Thats more than he deserves.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Can't wait to see how the delusional cuban fans are going to spin this...
> 
> Where you at @Rigondeaux


I think he's retired as well.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rigondeaux had alot of respect. Wonder how people feel about him going forward...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo had no chance to win. Easy 400k for rigo

Hopefully more fighters will take on chacal now


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

So Donaire has more balls than Rigo? Lol


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd be a good judge. I don't discriminate, no matter if I like the boxer or not. I give fair scores. I thought Trout drew with Alvarez....seriously. That's one fight where I scored two or three even rounds.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

That’s four retirements in a row. There is something about Lomachenko that makes guys capitulate even though he isn’t landing anything monsterous.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

Loma now P4P #1

making another 2 time Gold Medalist quit

god damn


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Not surprised at all. Rigo hasn't had to deal with something like that in his adult life, from my possibly shitty recollection. He has no memory of how to deal with that kind of professional asskicking. Is what it is. I hope Loma gets the respect he deserves for this, but he won't. I'm watching the way the narrative is already being formed by people on here who either, have no idea what they are looking at with regards to boxing, or they are simply unable to admit what they're looking at.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

And its his jab hand that is "hurt". Why not go out one more round and try to land a big left hand? 

From the beginning of the fight you could see that even the slightest punch effected Rigo. Ive never seen someone get so high in the piund 4 pound ratings and be so scared to take a punch.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> I'd be a shit judge. I don't discriminate, no matter if I like the boxer or not. I give fair scores. I thought Trout drew with Alvarez....seriously. *That's one fight where I scored two or three even rounds.*


Ftfy


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Rigo was ducked for too long and his career was squandered in a way. Having to climb 2 weights at 37 against a phenom like Lomachenko was never gonna work out.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

turbotime said:


> 400K :sad5


I mean after what he pulled here


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I broke my right hand and knocked the guy out in the next round :rofl :rofl Fuck Rigo man.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Despite the weight difference and age, you don't outclass Rigo like that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939714252369051648


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Not surprised at all. Rigo hasn't had to deal with something like that in his adult life, from my possibly shitty recollection. He has no memory of how to deal with that kind of professional asskicking. Is what it is. I hope Loma gets the respect he deserves for this, but he won't. I'm watching the way the narrative is already being formed by people on here who either, have no idea what they are looking at with regards to boxing, or they are simply unable to admit what they're looking at.


Dummy, Loma is great but Rigo is 37 and a midget at 122 and hes fighting at 130 vs Loma who's not a small 130 pounder. Hiw much credit is he suppose to get?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma simply outskilled him in every round. Loma is everything I always said he was, the ATG


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ftfy


Fuck you. You're just jealous because you're such a biased piece of shit. I was watching boxing before you were born you fuckin' turd.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Lomachenko is just kryptonite to Rigondeaux. Dude has masterful defense, cuts off the ring, and can go on for days.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

nuclear said:


> Rigo was ducked for too long and his career was squandered in a way. Having to climb 2 weights at 37 against a phenom like Lomachenko was never gonna work out.


The rigo that fought donaire would've made a better fight


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

*NO MAS CHENKO*


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Homeboy said NoMasChenko....godamnit


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> That's four retirements in a row. There is something about Lomachenko that makes guys capitulate even though he isn't landing anything monsterous.


He is completely outclassing them, it's mental torment


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Ftfy


You even gave Rigo the 2nd round. Shows how much you know about boxing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No mas-chenko

:rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> *NO MAS CHENKO*


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Respect to Loma giving Rigo credibility for jumping 2 weight classes. Saying his win is not that big because of weightclasses is humble attitude


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> A*nd its his jab hand that is "hurt". Why not go out one more round and try to land a big left hand? *
> 
> From the beginning of the fight you could see that even the slightest punch effected Rigo. Ive never seen someone get so high in the piund 4 pound ratings and be so scared to take a punch.


Exactly.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

NOMAS Chenko ROFL


Dealt_with said:


> Loma simply outskilled him in every round. Loma is everything I always said he was, the ATG


great win sleep well tonight my friend...


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just can’t believe it. Four retirements in a row. He hurt the will more than the body of four straight guys. 

Oh, btw...didn’t that dealt with character pick against his hero?


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> Respect to Loma giving Rigo credibility for jumping 2 weight classes


Shut up and get in your safe space.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Loma’s English has also improved.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

You just outclassed a genius and then shat on your own win. Loma is a fucking G


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


This x100


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Of course Rigo would act like an asshole in the interview.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Dummy, Loma is great but Rigo is 37 and a midget at 122 and hes fighting at 130 vs Loma who's not a small 130 pounder. Hiw much credit is he suppose to get?


Credit for what he was doing in there. I get it. He was going against an older smaller guy, he was also accurate in an abnormal fashion, able to dictate the range and pitch of the action at every moment against a guy with enough skills to create moments.

I'm not invested. I don't give a shit about boxing anymore. Watched this because of the pedigree of all involved, and Loma is not doing normal human things.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This guy who is fighting on HBO, Tevin Farmer, thinks he can beat Loma. He seems like a good fighter. Very good defensively, and can punch a bit. He was a sparring partner for Loma. He has very fast hands.


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

paloalto00 said:


> You just outclassed a genius and then shat on your own win. Loma is a fucking G


very humble

and then rigo goes on to say that weight didn't matter


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Loma, you are the man.

Rigo, you deserved the boos.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> You just outclassed a genius and then shat on your own win. Loma is a fucking G


100%

Shrugged off beating Guillermo fkn Rigondeax saying it wasnt a big win :rofl


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> You just outclassed a genius and then shat on your own win. Loma is a fucking G


that was cool to hear... humble response..


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> This guy who is fight on HBO, Tevim Farmer, thinks he can beat Loma. He seems like a good fighter. Very good defensively, and can punch a bit. He was a sparring partner for Loma. He has very fast hands.


He's dreaming.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> This guy who is fighting on HBO, Tevin Farmer, thinks he can beat Loma. He seems like a good fighter. Very good defensively, and can punch a bit. He was a sparring partner for Loma. He has very fast hands.


:lol: The great black hope. Sorry, ain't gonna happen....no matter how much you masturbate to him..:shifty


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


I think its Rigo's plan so he actually gets fights now :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I've never been happier NOT to be Pedro Diaz, than right now.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I want to see mayweathers boy aim up and get whooped next


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> I want to see mayweathers boy aim up and get whooped next


who's that?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


Rigo doesn't have a mindset that allows him to just go throw punches. He throws them when the moment presents. He's a genius in this sport. Loma gave him absolutely nothing at every range, pitch, and angle. Whenever Rigo thought he found it, Loma would adjust the angle in an inhuman way.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

glpyh said:


> who's that?











Gervanta Davis


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> :lol: The great black hope. Sorry, ain't gonna happen....no matter how much you masturbate to him..:shifty


LOL. I didn't say he could beat Loma, he did.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm ready for Salido part 2, the way he is fighting now it will be a really good fight... and prob lean a bit toward loma.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Doc said:


> I'm ready for Salido part 2, the way he is fighting now it will be a really good fight... and prob lean a bit toward loma.


You idiot, Loma will stop Salido with ease in a rematch it wont even be close


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Rigo doesn't have a mindset that allows him to just go throw punches. He throws them when the moment presents. He's a genius in this sport. Loma gave him absolutely nothing at every range, pitch, and angle. Whenever Rigo thought he found it, Loma would adjust the angle in an inhuman way.


True.

- But how could they not have known this ahead of time, and prepared for it?


----------



## glpyh (Feb 11, 2017)

thehook13 said:


> Gervanta Davis


another undefeated fighter?

let's see how long that one goes: 3? 4 rounds?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'm ready for Salido part 2, the way he is fighting now it will be a really good fight... and prob lean a bit toward loma.


No contest. No ones coming close to Lomachenko. Haters are going to have to get real now, Lomachenko is the best fighter on the planet by far


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys who've done a lot of boxing, @bballchump11 @Bogotazo...could you see yourself quitting against a guy who is outclassing you, but not hurting you?


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


Just cos you are talented doesnt mean normal boxing rules dont apply. 37yrs old. 3 rounds in 2 years. 2 weights smaller naturally. Is it surprising maybe he wasnt sharp as a tack with great timing? And then he is fighting such a talented guy as well

People were kidding themselves here.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


I'll be honest as fuck but i never understood fighters quiting, i don't mean they can't quit or something but imo taking a quick shot and pretending you were KO'ed seems like a more dignified way of losing than this.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> You idiot, Loma will stop Salido with ease in a rematch it wont even be close


you can never count out Mr warlando salido


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Just cos you are talented doesnt mean normal boxing rules dont apply. 37yrs old. 3 rounds in 2 years. 2 weights smaller naturally. Is it surprising maybe he wasnt sharp as a tack with great timing? And then he is fighting such a talented guy as well
> 
> People were kidding themselves here.


True but your timing gets better as the fight goes on, wasn't the case here and that's because of Loma's ATD defense.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

scorpion said:


> True but your timing gets better as the fight goes on, wasn't the case here and that's because of Loma's ATD defense.


You cant be letting lomachenko get into his rhythm though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo makes Victor Ortiz look like Rocky. Fucking quitter. I'm a Cuban and defend all these Cuban fighters but fuck bro...


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Guys who've done a lot of boxing, @bballchump11 @Bogotazo...could you see yourself quitting against a guy who is outclassing you, but not hurting you?


Lol rigo has a huge ego. He's never been outclassed like he has tonight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Not surprised at all. Rigo hasn't had to deal with something like that in his adult life, from my possibly shitty recollection. He has no memory of how to deal with that kind of professional asskicking. Is what it is. I hope Loma gets the respect he deserves for this, but he won't. I'm watching the way the narrative is already being formed by people on here who either, have no idea what they are looking at with regards to boxing, or they are simply unable to admit what they're looking at.


You know that the vast majority of people #onhere dksab. I do think he'll get his due for this. As well as Rigondeaux getting his due in the opposite way...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Rigo makes Victor Ortiz look like Rocky. Fucking quitter. I'm a Cuban and defend all these Cuban fighters but fuck bro...


ROFL


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Rigo makes Victor Ortiz look like Rocky. Fucking quitter. I'm a Cuban and defend all these Cuban fighters but fuck bro...


Damn. Can't say I disagree...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> True.
> 
> - But how could they not have known this ahead of time, and prepared for it?


You can't know that. There's no way. Rigo has been owning dudes for years. The idea that someone can control every aspect against rigo isn't something you prepare for. It isn't something you believe until it happens either


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Rigo makes Victor Ortiz look like Rocky. Fucking quitter. I'm a Cuban and defend all these Cuban fighters but fuck bro...


I missed the time Ortiz stepped up to fight GG or Canelo at the end of his career...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo tried, he was just against a more skilled boxer and everything failed. I honestly thought their skills were closer than they were. 
I believe that Rigo hurt his hand, a couple of times he tried his left to the body to only hit an elbow that came out of nowhere.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If Rigondeaux actually tried and threw punches, I'd be ok. But he spoiled the whole time and then quit. What's the damn point in fighting just to survive when you look for the easy way out


Rigo did his best and he tried everything he could. He was simply up against a superior boxer.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Guys who've done a lot of boxing, @bballchump11 @Bogotazo...could you see yourself quitting against a guy who is outclassing you, but not hurting you?


Yes. Principally because boxing was a hobby and not my do or die. But more importantly I've been in that situation where you absolutely know nothing works. Then again in that scenario I was getting hurt (the guy was a heavyweight but the only one close to my dimensions in the gym that summer) but I think Rigondeaux was getting hurt. Even if he wasn't getting knocked out he was being made very uncomfortable. The difference is when you're just hurt you can fight back. When you know you aren't good enough you start feeling what's the point. It's harder to motivate yourself. If you think about it guys quit more often when struggling to land and losing rounds, rather than being tremendously hurt.

Also, I was a fan of Rigondeaux after the Donaire fight, but he didn't strike me as the hungry type in the ring. He always had it go his way because it was so easy for him. He was dropped and stunned here and there but never to the extent he couldn't regain control. That's the key thing. When you're not in control, are you willing to bite down and try anything to win, absolutely anything? Or can you live with yourself saying your hand was broken and bowing out to save yourself the trouble?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I missed the time Ortiz stepped up to fight GG or Canelo at the end of his career...


ok.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I just can't believe it. Four retirements in a row. He hurt the will more than the body of four straight guys.
> 
> Oh, btw...didn't that dealt with character pick against his hero?


I just fuck around with you losers. You can see in that same thread that I posted a link to a different forum where I made my thoughts clear.
I did think Rigo had a minor chance and I did think the alleged size difference was inconsequential. I didn't expect Lomachenko to be that far ahead of Rigo skill wise.

You can't believe it because you don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

To be fair even if they were the same size Loma would still school him, Rigo would duck down and then just stay there whilst Loma jabbed him 5 times to the face he literally had no answer for that many jabs, Loma made Rigo look how Rigo makes his opponents look it was quite shocking to watch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its like someone coming along and out shoulder rolling Mayweather :lol: and beating him


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

People who haven’t boxed think it’s about pain being inflicted. If you’re a highly competitive boxer it’s a skill contest, getting hurt is just a part of it you don’t think about. When you’re getting dominated in a sport then you don’t want to continue, your will is destroyed when you know you’re outclassed.
That’s what losers like Abraham don’t understand, he was getting hurt by a girl and quit. He was such a low level and such a weak character that it was just about a bit of discomfort inverting his testicles. That’s also why he can’t recognise Lomachenko’s skills, he never got past the “I’m a weak bitch and boxing’s tough” stage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No where to hide. Even cheap ducking below the belt doesnt help


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Rigo doesn't have a mindset that allows him to just go throw punches. He throws them when the moment presents. *He's a genius in this sport*. Loma gave him absolutely nothing at every range, pitch, and angle. Whenever Rigo thought he found it, Loma would adjust the angle in an inhuman way.


If he was a genius he'd figure out how to throw punches and try a win the fight.

How are you a genius in the sport when you can only fight one way?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Doc said:


> I'm ready for Salido part 2, the way he is fighting now it will be a really good fight... and prob lean a bit toward loma.


"A bit"?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was expecting cleaner work form both guys. Guess I leaned toward Lomachenko winning. Rigo didn't slow him down once he got started. Moving up and being successfull is difficult. Was actually goos the fight was over when it was because Rigo had nothing for him. Rigo can go back to 122 and have good work before he eases on...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

thehook13 said:


> No contest. No ones coming close to Lomachenko. Haters are going to have to get real now, Lomachenko is the best fighter on the planet by far


Garcia is the only fighter below 140 that could beat Lomachenchko.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

As good as Loma is when it comes to Mikey, Loma is going to have to box on the bacj foot and take no risks, throwing triple jabs against Mikey is going to get you countered big time


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Garcia is the only fighter below 140 that could beat Lomachenchko.


Salido has a better chance. Garcia is textbook and straightforward.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

El quital.

All that clinching must have hurt his hand.

Dispicable display of bringing boxing back to the masses.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the real question is, will Salido go into the HOF being the superior fighter of these 3


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> WAR RIGONDEAUX!!!


Peace Rigo



thehook13 said:


> Rigo needs more work


As a hand model


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> you can never count out Mr warlando salido


You can count him out as of tonight.
Also retired.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

People saying Garcia could beat Loma. :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> People saying Garcia could beat Loma. :lol:


It just shows me how much people don't understand boxing. A textbook style can never provide anything for Lomachenko to worry about, the more classical or the more pure the boxer the less Lomachenko will have any concern. That's why wild swinging looping punches like Salido and Marriaga have had the most success against Loma. Even if Garcia weighed in at 160 I'd still pick Lomachenko to dominate him, that's such an easy fight for him.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bogotazo said:


> What the fuck





bballchump11 said:


> Rigo hurt his left hand and I don't give a shit. He's a quitter


One of the more disappointing things I think I've ever seen in a boxing match. He obviously got an enormous amount of respect for jumping two weight classes at this stage of his career against an ATG talent, but part of that was riding on the assumption that he'd see it through for better or worse once he got in the ring and he didn't do that. Lomachenko presented far too many dimensions for him to ever have a chance of dictating the terms of engagement.

I do think he quit out of demoralization, but I also don't doubt he injured his hand either because there's simply no way he wouldn't at least *attempt* to retaliate (plus vitriol) when Loma started to really press him in the fifth and sixth. I also reckon he was inevitably going to get clipped and abruptly taken out without warning before the final bell, knew that and wasn't going to stick around for it. He looked remarkably frail in there to me from the outset.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Very impressive from Loma. Rigo started his usual sharp self and Loma took everything away from him piece by piece, turned him into a fouling spoiler with no ideas left, and left him with a broken spirit on a stool in the corner of the ring. To do that to someone as exceptionally talented as Rigo is something else and it had little to do with size.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

V-2 said:


>


It's over now, HoI.

Disintegrate in peace.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Salido has a better chance.


True.

Although even a young fresh Salido would lose to Loma now - even if he would perform better than the fighters who try to box with Lomacho.

It's akin to Whitaker-Ramirez 1,2.

As great and mature as Whitaker was from the very beginning of his career - there were still things that needed some work - your typical amateur-to-pro transition stuff - ring control, pacing etc.

It's nice to see a fighter with an old school mentality though - the Salido loss didn't hurt Loma, it improved him.

Loma is a beast when it comes to "polite" "predictable" boxing - that's why Russell lost so decisively.

Garcia is a poor man's Arbachakov - a classic economical textbook boxer-puncher.

The size/power difference is his biggest equalizer.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's hard to appreciate Loma because his style isn't based on athleticism, speed, or power. If you watch him, it looks like someone could replicate. When you watch replays, that's when you get the full glimpse of it, his small adjustments and pivots are really unreal. Even against Gary, a lot of the punches didn't hit Loma not because he saw them but where he placed his hands and feet

His dad isn't getting enough credit for creating this


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> True.
> 
> Although even a young fresh Salido would lose to Loma now - even if he would perform better than the fighters who try to box with Lomacho.
> 
> ...


True.

Honestly I have zero concern about Garcia's supposed size/power advantage. I don't know if he does hit that hard. We've seen that defensive minded fighters can stay away from him without too much trouble (Broner). Even if Lomachenko did get hit flush I think he's given enough indications with his focus and footwork that he would be able to maneuver out of danger. 
Garcia has quit in him as well, he isn't a fighter. The biggest shock for me in that fight would be if Garcia managed to go the distance.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lomachenko once beat a dude with one hand.


He did it at least 5 times.

- Piripinyo as a pro
- did it in the 2011 Ukrainian Nationals (he was throwing 5 punch combos with his lead hand)
- broke his hand at the 2009 Worlds in his 2nd fight and went on to outclass Oscar Valdez, Branimir Stankovic, and Sergei Vodopyanov one handed.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> How'd Rigo hurt his hand? He never even landed it.


Maybe he tore a tendon from holding.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Decent highlights here


----------



## Mattress (Jun 5, 2013)

Huge gulf in class and ability.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Full fight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

rematch at 122

make it happen


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I just fuck around with you losers. You can see in that same thread that I posted a link to a different forum where I made my thoughts clear.
> I did think Rigo had a minor chance and I did think the alleged size difference was inconsequential. I didn't expect Lomachenko to be that far ahead of Rigo skill wise.
> 
> You can't believe it because you don't know shit about boxing.


I seriously doubt if anyone clicked the link because everyone hates you, but I honestly think you'd let Lomachenko cum in your mouth and you'd swallow that shit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I seriously doubt if anyone clicked the link because everyone hates you, but I honestly think you'd let Lomachenko cum in your mouth and you'd swallow that shit.


That is such an unbelievably gay thing to say, doesn't surprise me coming from a sicko like you. Didn't Abraham have some tranny stories? You filthy, immoral projecting swine.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely Garcia next. Or Salido. Speaking of Salido, part of the reason he lost is because he wasn’t complaining to the ref about the dirty shit, nor was he retaliating. I’ve got a feeling it wouldn’t go down that way this time.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

How the fuck did Loma only land 16%? If rigo was managing to avoid the end of all of those punches, then he's got a bit left in the tank


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nevermind on Salido. He’s done.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> That is such an unbelievably gay thing to say, doesn't surprise me coming from a sicko like you. Didn't Abraham have some tranny stories? You filthy, immoral projecting swine.


Now he's gonna play the victim


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> How the fuck did Loma only land 16%? If rigo was managing to avoid the end of all of those punches, then he's got a bit left in the tank


He had plenty left in the tank. Loma broke his will. I think I'm more surprised about Rigo quitting than Walters.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That is such an unbelievably gay thing to say, doesn't surprise me coming from a sicko like you. Didn't Abraham have some tranny stories? You filthy, immoral projecting swine.


Not denying it then?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I just fuck around with you losers. You can see in that same thread that I posted a link to a different forum where I made my thoughts clear.
> I did think Rigo had a minor chance and I did think the alleged size difference was inconsequential. I didn't expect Lomachenko to be that far ahead of Rigo skill wise.
> 
> You can't believe it because you don't know shit about boxing.


So you troll here but post serious on another forum and post the link here? So basically you are disabled like @mrtony80?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> True.
> 
> Honestly I have zero concern about Garcia's supposed size/power advantage. I don't know if he does hit that hard. We've seen that defensive minded fighters can stay away from him without too much trouble (Broner). *Even if Lomachenko did get hit flush I think he's given enough indications with his focus and footwork that he would be able to maneuver out of danger. *
> Garcia has quit in him as well, he isn't a fighter. The biggest shock for me in that fight would be if Garcia managed to go the distance.


Loma is great but you're delusional if you think he does anything other than hit the canvas if Mikey lands a flush power shot.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So you troll here but post serious on another forum and post the link here? So basically you are disabled like @mrtony80?


Oh fuck what if @mrtony80 was/is just a @Dealt_with alias all along!?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oh fuck what if @mrtony80 was/is just a @Dealt_with alias all along!?


Imagine how deranged and sad you'd have to be to reply to your own alt? Surely nobody is that much of a loser...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Loma is great but you're delusional if you think he does anything other than hit the canvas if Mikey lands a flush power shot.


Mikey isn't a one punch guy, he has an undeserved reputation in that regard. Lomachenko isn't a one punch and he's out sort of guy. I'd bet my life that Garcia couldn't knock Lomachenko out with one punch. Loma doesn't get caught by punches he doesn't see.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Can´t believe Rigo quit. I don´t care if he really hurt his hand or waht....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Guys who've done a lot of boxing, @bballchump11 @Bogotazo...could you see yourself quitting against a guy who is outclassing you, but not hurting you?


never


Thomas Crewz said:


> Just cos you are talented doesnt mean normal boxing rules dont apply. 37yrs old. 3 rounds in 2 years. 2 weights smaller naturally. Is it surprising maybe he wasnt sharp as a tack with great timing? And then he is fighting such a talented guy as well
> 
> People were kidding themselves here.


I hear you and that's why I picked him to lose and didn't think the fight would be that good. But that's not an excuse to quit after that non effort


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigo lacks Floyd's chin and strength.

Not that it mattered too much as he was out-skilled.
He quit because he had already seen the future watching Usyk vs Mchunu, those weak clinches wouldn't have saved him from a KO loss.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Rigo lacks Floyd's size, skill, chin, strength, and defensive abilities
> 
> Not that it mattered too much as he was out-skilled.
> He quit because he had already seen the future watching Usyk vs Mchunu, those weak clinches wouldn't have saved him from a KO loss.


Fixed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

At least he wasn't bullshitting. Still wasn't reason to quit


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> At least he wasn't bullshitting. Still wasn't reason to quit


How did Rigo fracture his hand? By clinching Lomachenko too hard?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How did Rigo fracture his hand? By clinching Lomachenko too hard?


 maybe punching his elbow


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Rigo lacks Floyd's chin and strength.
> 
> Not that it mattered too much as he was out-skilled.
> He quit because he had already seen the future watching Usyk vs Mchunu, those weak clinches wouldn't have saved him from a KO loss.


Usyk vs Mchunu is a very apt (and interesting) comparison.

- Although Mchunu is a gasser, not a quitter, but everything else fits, on both sides.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

jasoupi said:


> As pumped as I am for this fight, the best thing about tonight is unequivocally Teddy Atlas sitting at home in a stupid ass tracksuit brooding in a pool of tears, delirium and vociferous rage.
> *Boxing Fight Live Now*


Did you go back in time? Wtf


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

dyna said:


> Rigo lacks Floyd's chin and strength, and the fact that he didn't have a prime Loma two weight classes north to face.
> 
> Not that it mattered too much as he was out-skilled.
> He quit because he had already seen the future watching Usyk vs Mchunu, those weak clinches wouldn't have saved him from a KO loss.


Ftfy.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anti-Money


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Anti-Money


:lol: Seriously, why do boxers let their trainers just put random dollar store crowns on them?
So gay.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Anti-Money


Anti-monarchist.

Working class hero.

:nasir


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nobody but dealt with thought 0-0 Loma would beat 130 FMJ, but now...it just might be an interesting fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Nobody but dealt with thought 0-0 Loma would beat 130 FMJ, but now...it just might be an interesting fight.


1-0 Loma couldn't beat Siri. 0-0 would get embarrassed by the Floyd that beat Corrales, and stopped.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> 1-0 Loma couldn't beat Siri. 0-0 would get embarrassed by the Floyd that beat Corrales, and stopped.


Idk about "embarrassed", bro. The FMJ that fought Corrales had never fought someone as skilled as Lomachenko. I'd have to go back and study Floyd from that era, but off the top of my head, I'm fairly certain Loma wouldn't get thrashed.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Idk about "embarrassed", bro. The FMJ that fought Corrales had never fought someone as skilled as Lomachenko. I'd have to go back and study Floyd from that era, but off the top of my head, I'm fairly certain Loma wouldn't get thrashed.


One of the most complete fighting machines the boxing world has ever seen. Made Corrales look like a 130lbs 37 year old Rigo.






Scary.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, and @Pedderrs ...I went back and watched the Salido fight. Loma did better than I initially thought. A different ref, or if he'd had the presence of mind to retaliate or at least complain about the dirty shit, he'd have won.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Oh, and @Pedderrs ...I went back and watched the Salido fight. Loma did better than I initially thought. A different ref, or if he'd had the presence of mind to retaliate or at least complain about the dirty shit, he'd have won.


He's the second coming of Jesus, he should have won by KO in the first round.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Easy forget just how impressive he was. What a stunning combination puncher he was. Ridiculously quick, too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Easy forget just how impressive he was. What a stunning combination puncher he was. Ridiculously quick, too.


Mayweather had an excellent jab back in the day. That is something that Lomachenko would have trouble with. An athletic fighter with a great jab and equal in size and a tremendous will to win.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How did Rigo fracture his hand? By clinching Lomachenko too hard?


I actually thought that Rigo's punches to Loma's elbows on the occasions he threw body shots looked hand breaking. The way Loma managed to get his elbow down in time was ridiculous. Rigo usually breaks cheek bones, his hand isn't as strong as an elbow. I always believed the injury.
The question I have, if it happened in the second round then why did he wait until the 7th to retire? Why was he still throwing the left up to that point?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


>


So should I post a video of Lomachenko knocking out Martinez and claim that Lomachenko is a one punch guy? *the same guy Garcia didn't stop with one punch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Anti-Money


His father don't play that shit


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> 1-0 Loma couldn't beat Siri. 0-0 would get embarrassed by the Floyd that beat Corrales, and stopped.


Styles retard, styles. Lomachenko toyed with plenty of boxers like Floyd. He'd never fought a wild swinging, ball punching, weight ignoring, head leading fighter like Salido before. The same way Floyd had problems and got clipped over and over again by Augustus. Loma didn't get clipped and he hurt Salido.
Why do you even talk about boxing, you've obviously never been involved in any sporting activities. Is it an unconscious compensation due to your lack of masculinity and testosterone?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He's the second coming of Jesus, he should have won by KO in the first round.


Oh but Floyd deep into his career... arguably got beaten by Castillo, Maidana.. yet he was fine against Corales and Canelo. Styles you dumb little fucktard.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I actually thought that Rigo's punches to Loma's elbows on the occasions he threw body shots looked hand breaking. The way Loma managed to get his elbow down in time was ridiculous. Rigo usually breaks cheek bones, his hand isn't as strong as an elbow. I always believed the injury.
> The question I have, if it happened in the second round then why did he wait until the 7th to retire? Why was he still throwing the left up to that point?


I'll have to rewatch but I barely saw Rigo land anything, on Loma's gloves/arms or otherwise. Its hard to believe that Rigo "landed" 15 punches because I don't think I saw them. to be honest they both missed a lot of punches.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Easy forget just how impressive he was. What a stunning combination puncher he was. Ridiculously quick, too.


So you're impressed with performances against this guy and with Corrales, and yet you rubbish opponents like GRJ, Walters, Rigondeaux.
Loma would do the matrix on FMJ worse than Rigondeaux.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'll have to rewatch but I barely saw Rigo land anything, on Loma's gloves/arms or otherwise. Its hard to believe that Rigo "landed" 15 punches because I don't think I saw them. to be honest they both missed a lot of punches.


I always expected Lomachenko to miss a lot of punches due to the way Rigo fights, I actually thought Loma was very accurate considering Rigo's ducking, covering up, hugging, and refusal to throw punches. Lomachenko did everything anyone could do against that. He made Rigo's head snap back and I think he hurt Rigo twice, I think in the second when Loma pulled his arms down from the clinch and landed a quick right left that made Rigo complain to the ref, and in the final round Rigo's knee dipped as he clinched after getting hit. I think that in particular made him realise he wasn't going to be able to survive the second half.
Rigo didn't land anything other than an occasional jab.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So you're impressed with performances against this guy and with Corrales, and yet you rubbish opponents like GRJ, Walters, Rigondeaux.
> Loma would do the matrix on FMJ worse than Rigondeaux.


@Pedderrs was nowhere to be seen on the night of GRJ/Loma, to be fair. Glad to see Loma has peaked his interest though


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

glpyh said:


> another undefeated fighter?
> 
> let's see how long that one goes: 3? 4 rounds?


 But he's a natural 130lber be great to see if GD could hang with Loma. Probably not,Davis might move up to LW anyway after losing his title on the scales. But definitely I fight I would like to see.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @Pedderrs was nowhere to be seen on the night of GRJ/Loma, to be fair. Glad to see Loma has peaked his interest though


It's hilarious to me to see him running around trying to discredit everything Lomachenko does. He had my quote of Lomachenko being pound for pound within ten fights as his sig because he found it so ridiculous, and he promised to apologise if he was wrong.
Here we are after ten Lomachenko fights, everyone has him as 1 or 2 on the pound for list and yet there's no apology, and Pedders still claims Lomachenko hasn't done shit (while he worships fighters like Mikey Garcia who haven't done anything).
I just don't like weakness and dishonesty, and that is Pedders through and through.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Styles retard, styles. Lomachenko toyed with plenty of boxers like Floyd.


One of the reasons Vasya is so hard to outbox and is better suited to deal with boxers is his unusual workrate and balls.

Kinda like Whitaker was.

Loma aggressively boxes your ears off.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's hilarious to me to see him running around trying to discredit everything Lomachenko does. He had my quote of Lomachenko being pound for pound within ten fights as his sig because he found it so ridiculous, and he promised to apologise if he was wrong.
> Here we are after ten Lomachenko fights, everyone has him as 1 or 2 on the pound for list and yet there's no apology, and Pedders still claims Lomachenko hasn't done shit (while he worships fighters like Mikey Garcia who haven't done anything).
> I just don't like weakness and dishonesty, and that is Pedders through and through.


Easy to bash on fighters at the top, especially when they do it early. People hated Delahoya basically up until the Pacquiao beating. Everyone hated Jones, Mayweather, etc.

There were a ton of people picking GRJ, picking Walters to beat V and that shit didn't come close.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Styles retard, styles. Lomachenko toyed with plenty of boxers like Floyd.


Fucking when?

Please dont say in the amateurs


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> But he's a natural 130lber be great to see if GD could hang with Loma. Probably not,Davis might move up to LW anyway after losing his title on the scales. But definitely I fight I would like to see.


I doubt anyone is moving down to fight Lomachenko :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I doubt anyone is moving down to fight Lomachenko :lol:


 Davis is a 130lb fighter but lost his title on the scales. I'm just guessing that he is finding it hard to make 130. But if he can make 130 it would be a good fight though you would have to favour Loma.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Fucking when?
> 
> Please dont say in the amateurs


Don't do it to yourself mate.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Fucking when?
> 
> Please dont say in the amateurs


Lomachenko just became a phenom the second he turned pro. Yes in the amateurs, where the skill level and technical ability is always at a high level.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko just became a phenom the second he turned pro. Yes in the amateurs, where the skill level and technical ability is always at a high level.


What do you think of Crawford-Lomachenko at 140 or some kind of catchweight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What do you think of Crawford-Lomachenko at 140 or some kind of catchweight


Crawford is legitimately huge compared to Lomachenko. I favour Lomachenko but that's the toughest fight for him.
The fact that Gamboa managed to outbox Crawford for a few rounds and visibly buzz him once gives me confidence that Lomachenko can work him over for 12 rounds. Crawford also has serious power and skills, unlike Garcia.
I want to see Loma vs Garcia/Gamboa next for another matrix performance on a name, unify 130/135 then think about those sort of catch weight fights against superstars. Crawford seems to be an end of career sort of fight, the size difference is like Jones vs Ruiz but this Ruiz is extremely skilled and powerful. Rigondeaux was honestly the only other fight that I felt a bit uncomfortable about for Lomachenko, and look how that turned out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> What do you think of Crawford-Lomachenko at 140 or some kind of catchweight


Will never happen. Uncle Bob has 2 markets to corner there.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko just became a phenom the second he turned pro. Yes in the amateurs, where the skill level and technical ability is always at a high level.


I watch a lot of amateur boxing, other than the odd special talent these guys are not in the same stratosphere as Mayweather in his prime. Not close.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> I watch a lot of amateur boxing, other than the odd special talent these guys are not in the same stratosphere as Mayweather in his prime. Not close.


Someone like La Cruz is more skilled than Mayweather ever was.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nomaschenko:


> I've learned nothing from the Rigo fight. It was too easy.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling that if Lomachenko loses again, it will be on cuts.

Just something about the way he marks up.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

We need to see if this kid can take a shot. Garcia would let us know sharpish.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I'll have to rewatch but I barely saw Rigo land anything, on Loma's gloves/arms or otherwise. Its hard to believe that Rigo "landed" 15 punches because I don't think I saw them. to be honest they both missed a lot of punches.


These stats really are pathetic, tbh, especially for a fight at 130 lbs. Land 55 punches over seven rounds and then call yourself "No mas-chencko", brehs...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> These stats really are pathetic, tbh, especially for a fight at 130 lbs. Land 55 punches over seven rounds and then call yourself "No mas-chencko", brehs...


Worse. He pulls up a small Super Bantam to Super Feather, fails to hurt him, and then calls himself 'No Mas-chenko'.

And worse, everyone rides with it.

Dat kool-aid.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Worse. He pulls up a small Super Bantam to Super Feather, fails to hurt him, and then calls himself 'No Mas-chenko'.
> 
> And worse, everyone rides with it.
> 
> Dat kool-aid.


Just how pathetic can you be?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Worse. He pulls up a small Super Bantam to Super Feather, fails to hurt him, and then calls himself 'No Mas-chenko'.
> 
> And worse, everyone rides with it.
> 
> Dat kool-aid.


Leonard made Duran take a shyt, Loma sent Rigo for a manicure and a hand massage, at best.

No comparison.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Leonard made Duran take a shyt, Loma sent Rigo for a manicure and a hand massage, at best.
> 
> No comparison.


And of course Doooran had already proven himself by dominating a former Welterweight champion in Palomino. Dooran was also fighting 3-4 times a year. :conf


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

And wasn't pushing 40.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> And of course Doooran had already proven himself by dominating a former Welterweight champion in Palomino. Dooran was also fighting 3-4 times a year. :conf


It's a clever name, honestly, but he should have waited for a better performance to bring it out. Just sayin'. But maybe he's feeling the pressure to turn himself into a star before it's too late...


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It's a clever name, honestly, but he should have waited for a better performance to bring it out. Just sayin'.


Agreed.

I thought the showboating was embarrassing, and I thought revealing the nickname was embarrassing.

But I do give him credit for admitting that it wasn't a big win. That was cool of Loma.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I thought the showboating was embarrassing, and I thought revealing the nickname was embarrassing.
> 
> But I do give him credit for admitting that it wasn't a big win. That was cool of Loma.


Don't mind the showboating if you're actually giving a good show in the process. In this case, he was clearly hiding some of his own frustration.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Who you got @steviebruno -- Garcia-Loma at 135lbs?


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> These stats really are pathetic, tbh, especially for a fight at 130 lbs. Land 55 punches over seven rounds and then call yourself "No mas-chencko", brehs...


How many punches did Rigo land? Loma landed 4x more.

Rigo quit because he was getting embarrassed in there. It was a world class schooling against a world class fighter.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> How many punches did Rigo land? Loma landed 4x more.
> 
> Rigo quit because he was getting embarrassed in there. It was a world class schooling against a world class fighter.


Landing 4x as many punches as your opponent loses a bit of luster when your opponent only lands 15 punches.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Who you got @steviebruno -- Garcia-Loma at 135lbs?


Loma. Garcia isn't fighting for the right reasons anymore; I saw clear regression in the Broner fight.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> Landing 4x as many punches as your opponent loses a bit of luster when your opponent only lands 15 punches.


Sure, why didn't the opponent throw more?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> How many punches did Rigo land? Loma landed 4x more.
> 
> Rigo quit because he was getting embarrassed in there. It was a world class schooling against a world class fighter.


Rigo was too small buddy. Too small, too old, and too inactive. And I was consistent with this ever since the fight was announced.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Sure, why didn't the opponent throw more?


Too small, too weak, too old, etc.

Rigo was never high volume to begin with.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

@ShinyDiscoBall time for your new avi for the next month....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> These stats really are pathetic, tbh, especially for a fight at 130 lbs. Land 55 punches over seven rounds and then call yourself "No mas-chencko", brehs...


Did you even watch this one Stevie?

You like to discuss fights you haven't even watched. No, reading compubox stats and watching a few gifs during Church on Sunday does not count.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Did you even watch this one Stevie?
> 
> You like to discuss fights you haven't even watched. No, reading compubox stats and watching a few gifs during Church on Sunday does not count.


Yes. The better question is 'would I watch it again?'.

No, I wouldn't. But I'm sure you'll tell me that it was some great masterclass performance, or some type of barn burner.

I'd watch MAB, PAC, JMM, EM over Loma any day. He's a HOF level ring technician, but that's pretty much where it ends with him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Yes. The better question is 'would I watch it again?'.
> 
> No, I wouldn't. But I'm sure you'll tell me that it was some great masterclass performance, or some type of barn burner.
> 
> I'd watch MAB, PAC, JMM, EM over Loma any day. He's a HOF level ring technician, but that's pretty much where it ends with him.


You're getting emotional and ahead of yourself there Stevie. Lets get this back on track.

If you watched the fight you surely noticed Loma looking better and better as the rounds progressed. He wasn't pushing Rigos shit in but he was taking complete control of the fight. Rigo then quits on his stool.

How is that Lomachenko's fault? For all we know Rigo might've been stopped late in the fight, he has a very soft chin and wasn't doing shit to show he would be threat. Loma didn't decide that his 55 landed punches or whatever were enough, it was El Quital who made that decision.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

When a girl could overcome the size difference, but not Rigo.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> It's over now, HoI.
> 
> Disintegrate in peace.


Awesome flick


----------

